# BFP or BFN??? I can't really tell...



## KatysMama

I wasn't sure where to post this because of the forum rules. But I have taken about 6 hpt's and this is wha I got this morning. I have called my doc and he is going to write up blood work for me but I am still waiting on his call. So here is the test: Tell me what you think...
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-20 08.30.50 (1).jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 154


----------



## jennijunni

Im sorry, it looks like an evap to me. You should post it in the pregnancy test subforum, so more mamas can take a look at it. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## xxLeighxx

Did it appear in the timeframe or after?? I'm not too clued up on what evaps look like as I've never had one but I would say that looks like a bfp...how many dpo are you??
FX'd for you :) hope its your bfp :) xx


----------



## KatysMama

xxLeighxx said:


> Did it appear in the timeframe or after?? I'm not too clued up on what evaps look like as I've never had one but I would say that looks like a bfp...how many dpo are you??
> FX'd for you :) hope its your bfp :) xx

It was within time frame. I am not sure how many days past o I am though. My last period was on March 18th. So if my cycle was normal then I should have ovulated on or around the 1st of april. DH and I bd'd on the 1st, 4th, and the 8th. So If I got pregnant on one of those days then I would be either 18DPO, 14DPO, or 11DPO. But going by periods mine should have been here on Sunday and it never showed up. I have had 4 tests just like this but this one is darker than the others.


----------



## darcie

these tests worked for me x


----------



## xxLeighxx

KatysMama said:


> xxLeighxx said:
> 
> 
> Did it appear in the timeframe or after?? I'm not too clued up on what evaps look like as I've never had one but I would say that looks like a bfp...how many dpo are you??
> FX'd for you :) hope its your bfp :) xx
> 
> It was within time frame. I am not sure how many days past o I am though. My last period was on March 18th. So if my cycle was normal then I should have ovulated on or around the 1st of april. DH and I bd'd on the 1st, 4th, and the 8th. So If I got pregnant on one of those days then I would be either 18DPO, 14DPO, or 11DPO. But going by periods mine should have been here on Sunday and it never showed up. I have had 4 tests just like this but this one is darker than the others.Click to expand...

Well it may be abit early to say this but congratulations, FX'd it is a bfp...I think it is :) keep me posted :) you guna test again in a couple of days??xx


----------



## Mummy2B21

I dont think it is a bfp but not 100%, good luck xx


----------



## tsyhanochka

There is a line there, evap or bfp it's there. I'd say test with one of the pink dye tests or get a digi if you can swing it.


----------



## tsyhanochka

And if they all come out like this, what are the chances you have a set of bad ones giving you evaps?

I'm leaning with the bfp ladies ;)


----------



## KatysMama

tsyhanochka said:


> And if they all come out like this, what are the chances you have a set of bad ones giving you evaps?
> 
> I'm leaning with the bfp ladies ;)

Well the weird thing is that I used two different brands from three different packages. And ALL of them have them so I definitely hope you are right. I am going to test again on Sunday morning with my last HPT but on monday morning I go in for my blood test. So wish me luck! Thanks Ladies! Good luck and baby dust all the way around!!!


----------



## crazylady5

my 4th pregnancy test looked like this and it was indeed a bfp!! i hope for you it is hun :0 congrats!! x


----------



## KatysMama

Well I now have 6 tests that all look exactly like this but a tad darker. Blood test tomorrow. Also smells are making me nauseas.


----------



## Veganlily

Good luck-I've had false positives that look exactly like this one on blue dyes before so I've sworn them off forever. A pink dye might bring you more certainty. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## KatysMama

Veganlily said:


> Good luck-I've had false positives that look exactly like this one on blue dyes before so I've sworn them off forever. A pink dye might bring you more certainty. Fingers crossed for you!

I have taken three pink dye and three blue dye and all of them came back exactly like this one. Blood test is being done tomorrow morning.


----------



## bexxc

*stalking*
really hope this is your bfp.
fx'd for ya!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Yay! happy to see you are symptomatic now too!

Hope your blood work goes well


----------



## Veganlily

If your pink dyes look like that I'd say they're bfp!


----------



## angel2010

Sounds like a bfp, good luck tomorrow!


----------



## KatysMama

Thanks Ladies! I will definitely keep you updated!!! And even if it does turn out I am not pregnant I would still like to thank you all for your support and your well wishes because it means a lot! But I should know by Wednesday at 3pm!


----------



## DonnaBallona

good luck with the blood tests :) my pregnancy tests looked like that and I am in early pregnancy with number 3! 

hopefully see you in first trimester ;)


----------



## mrs n

ive just done mine and it was clear blue and looks exactly like this im so confused??? good luck today hope its a bfp xx


----------



## littlebabyboy

do another!!


----------



## foxiechick1

Good luck today! I hope you get the results soon!! I feel for sure it's a BFP!!:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: X


----------



## chantellep223

looks good to me hun :) hope it is! how did you get on this morning?? :) xx


----------



## KatysMama

littlebabyboy said:


> do another!!

I've done 7 different tests now and they all came up like this. 3 clear blue Plus+, 2 walmart brand, 1 First response early results, and 1 dollar tree brand. There is now way I could have gotten that many evap lines or that many false positives it would be way too rare in my opinion. I am heading out for my blood test as soon as dd finishes her milk bottle. I am feeling very nausiated and dizzy today. Ugh! I just hope it is pregnancy and not something completely different or something horrible. I heard that in rare cases women who have tests that look like mine and have some symptoms have been diagnosed with ovarian cancer, uteren cancer, breast cancer, etc and all three of those run in my family.


----------



## xxLeighxx

How did the docs go hun??xx


----------



## KatysMama

xxLeighxx said:


> How did the docs go hun??xx

Well I went in and had my blood test done, now comes the hard part of waiting for the results. Hopefully they call me within a few days so I will know the results. I am praying they say positive. Especially since today while eating popcorn I almost vomitted all over myself. If this isn't pregnancy related nausea then I have no idea what to think. I will let you guys know as soon as I get the results back!


----------



## bexxc

fx'd for you...really hope you get your bfp news (and SOON!)


----------



## xxLeighxx

Yes let us know when you get your results!!got my FX'd for you :) I think it is a bfp tho :) I don't think you could have that many evaps or false positives xx


----------



## Jess812

to me yes thats a :bfp: !! 

congrats x


----------



## toomanyboys

KatysMama said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this because of the forum rules. But I have taken about 6 hpt's and this is wha I got this morning. I have called my doc and he is going to write up blood work for me but I am still waiting on his call. So here is the test: Tell me what you think...

a line is a line and if it appeared in the time frame it is a high chance it is a bfp!!!!!:happydance: do try pink dye test i think they are also more reliable...i tired sainsburies blue die tests and they gave me these lines when i wasnt pregnant but mostly after the time frame....


----------



## KatysMama

toomanyboys said:


> KatysMama said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure where to post this because of the forum rules. But I have taken about 6 hpt's and this is wha I got this morning. I have called my doc and he is going to write up blood work for me but I am still waiting on his call. So here is the test: Tell me what you think...
> 
> a line is a line and if it appeared in the time frame it is a high chance it is a bfp!!!!!:happydance: do try pink dye test i think they are also more reliable...i tired sainsburies blue die tests and they gave me these lines when i wasnt pregnant but mostly after the time frame....Click to expand...

I did three pink dye tests. All 7 tests showed faint positives. Doc just called and said 5% HcG means negative. I know something is wrong just not sure what and now I am worried because I have been nauseas for days.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Well its there so that's something. Hope you find out what it is soon. Hope its not a cyst or anything like that. Keep us posted.

Hugs


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope you can answers soon :hugs:


----------



## KatysMama

I was just informed that of you are at 5% that means most likely chemical pregnancy. I don't know what to think since my doc acted like I'm losing about my tests.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Sounds like you need a second opinion. Any way that you can get that?


----------



## wamommy

I think sometimes doctors forget what an important thing this is for us, and can be way too clinical. A pregnancy is a BABY not a medical condition.... ugh.

I really hope you get some much needed answers soon, and I wish you all the best :hug:


----------



## mrs n

KatysMama said:


> toomanyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatysMama said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure where to post this because of the forum rules. But I have taken about 6 hpt's and this is wha I got this morning. I have called my doc and he is going to write up blood work for me but I am still waiting on his call. So here is the test: Tell me what you think...
> 
> a line is a line and if it appeared in the time frame it is a high chance it is a bfp!!!!!:happydance: do try pink dye test i think they are also more reliable...i tired sainsburies blue die tests and they gave me these lines when i wasnt pregnant but mostly after the time frame....Click to expand...
> 
> I did three pink dye tests. All 7 tests showed faint positives. Doc just called and said 5% HcG means negative. I know something is wrong just not sure what and now I am worried because I have been nauseas for days.Click to expand...

this is exactly what im going through and the symptoms but all negative apparently and no af im 5 days late but 3 different brands say bfn.im so confused because im feeling so strange myself.let me know what happens with you xxxx


----------



## KatysMama

Well ladies I'm going to keep my head up. I had hormones issues when I was pregnant with dd and maybe I'm having the same issues again. I go in next week for my lap smear and hormones tests so if af hasn't started by then I will demand another blood test. Please keep my family in your thoughts as dh and I are quite upset but trying to stay positive.


----------



## mrs n

KatysMama said:


> Well ladies I'm going to keep my head up. I had hormones issues when I was pregnant with dd and maybe I'm having the same issues again. I go in next week for my lap smear and hormones tests so if af hasn't started by then I will demand another blood test. Please keep my family in your thoughts as dh and I are quite upset but trying to stay positive.

praying for you,hoping its good news xxxx


----------



## bluecathy1978

:dust:
Fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## KatysMama

bluecathy1978 said:


> :dust:
> Fingers crossed for you hun xx

No need. I ended up having a chemical pregnancy and started miscarrying yesterday. I'm done trying. I should have realized that I was blessed with an amazing living child (ive lost 2 out of 3 pregnancies) and that I should just be delighted I have her and stop trying and setting myself up for heart break. I should just be happy with dd because I'm lucky I even have her according to the doctors. Thank you for your support and kind words ladies. Good luck ttc and sticky baby dust to all.


----------



## beme2010

So sorry to hear how sad and depressed you are. I'm in the process of a miscarriage now and feel your pain. Don't be so hard on yourself and do Not lose hope. I was told I'd never have children. Docs are great and well meaning, but some have gotten too big for their britches! They can suggest stuff, but don't always know best. I have six kiddos and 3 angels and wasn't supposed to have any of them. Good luck in this journey, but never give up. No matter what. Failure is not an option. Even if you don't get pregers, don't go down without a fight! Giving up and feeling sorry is too easy. Don't fall into that trap. Good luck and stay strong. You're strong enough to get this far, you're strong enough to go further! :hugs:


----------



## tsyhanochka

I am so sorry! There are no words at times like these. 

Thoughts are with you both.
:hugs:


----------



## babydust818

I am so sorry to hear about your chemical :hugs: i had one in August. Don't give up!! Your miracle baby will come.


----------



## KatysMama

babydust818 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your chemical :hugs: i had one in August. Don't give up!! Your miracle baby will come.

I think she already has and I oust need to be more thankful for her and appreciative that I have her. I am very lucky because some women don't ever have children let alone one child and that means I'm already a very lucky mama. Just wish my other two babies didn't have to leave so early and I'm thankful for the time I had with them too.


----------



## iwantpeace

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

KatysMama said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your chemical :hugs: i had one in August. Don't give up!! Your miracle baby will come.
> 
> I think she already has and I oust need to be more thankful for her and appreciative that I have her. I am very lucky because some women don't ever have children let alone one child and that means I'm already a very lucky mama. Just wish my other two babies didn't have to leave so early and I'm thankful for the time I had with them too.Click to expand...


You're right in the aspect of getting to have a child while others never do, but that doesn't mean your little girl you have now won't ever have a brother or sister! I know it feels like it will never happen, but if it's meant to it will! You can't stress it and you can't beat yourself up about it. Just try without trying if that makes sense.


----------



## Hopeful214

Lots of :hugs: to you so sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy and like some of the other ladies have said dont beat urself up about it i know it has to be hard going thru this you are very blessed to have that DD of yours :hugs:


----------



## wamommy

I understand the guilt about feeling SO bad about having trouble conceiving, and then guilty because you already have kids.

I have 2 daughters (one IVF, one natural) and never expected #3 to be this hard. I feel horrible sometimes when I think about women who just want #1. I should count my blessings. But at the same time, trouble conceiving is trouble conceiving, and it's REALLY painful no matter which number it is.

I wish you the best of luck, and I'm so sorry you're going through this :hugs:


----------



## mrs n

im so sorry to hear this,keep strong and keep hope...xxxx


----------

